# Pop's and the boy's gettin' it done in Western NC



## whitetailfreak (Oct 28, 2016)

Dad and the fellas are off to a good start. The tally so far this season is 3 bear and a hog. I don't believe they've gotten 5 miles from the house yet. Here are a few pics.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 28, 2016)

Killer cutters on that hog! They are off to a killer start!!


----------



## Joe Brandon (Oct 28, 2016)

Man that looks like to much fun! Way to go to your fam!!!!


----------



## saw tooth (Oct 28, 2016)

Congrats, I love that kind of huntin


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 28, 2016)

Tell them congrats on a good season so far!


----------



## Cwb19 (Oct 28, 2016)

Congrats to your family on a great season


----------



## oops1 (Oct 28, 2016)

Heck yea.. Nice work!


----------



## The mtn man (Oct 29, 2016)

Graham county? Them ole boys look familiar to me.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 29, 2016)

Good stuff! That's a big ol' Russian there!


----------



## jbogg (Oct 29, 2016)

Great Pics!  Never had a chance to dog hunt but looks like fun.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 29, 2016)

The mtn man said:


> Graham county? Them ole boys look familiar to me.



10/4, dad lives on upper Tuskegee a few miles from the lake. His hunting buddies are all Graham Co boys.


----------



## The mtn man (Oct 29, 2016)

whitetailfreak said:


> 10/4, dad lives on upper Tuskegee a few miles from the lake. His hunting buddies are all Graham Co boys.



Yep, I thought so, I believe I've met the older fella, and the one with the beard at a tree before around tusquittee. Our dogs had gotten together. Seemed like good guys.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Oct 29, 2016)

Great Hog. Big cutters. Congrats.


----------

